# Smok 160w xcube II



## daniel craig (4/8/15)

Can anyone explain what this means in simple (this is an extract from https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic...f38m3/my_review_of_the_smok_xcube_ii_160w_tc/ )

"Temperature Control: This seems to be all the rage now, so might as well get it out of the way: Does it work? Yes. This isn't "Temperature Control" like the M80, this is real "read that variable resistance and calculate the temperature from there" temp control. Now, to truly take full benefit of this, you need to use the app. The best feature here is you can define the temperature coefficient on the app! For ni200, this is 0.006, and for Ti, its 0.0035."

Read the full article on temperature control on the website mentioned above for more information


----------



## VapingSquid (4/8/15)

The temp is worked out by measuring the change in resistance of the material (like ni200, Ti etc) - the coefficient is the 'rate' at which the wire is affected by changes in temperature.

So basically, we start at X with a resistance of Y

As it heats up, Y increases and by using the coefficient, we can work out what X is.

X could be the burning point of cotton, or whatever we set it at (say 200 deg celsius)

That's my understanding of it. Im not a math bof.


----------



## daniel craig (4/8/15)

jl10101 said:


> The temp is worked out by measuring the change in resistance of the material (like ni200, Ti etc) - the coefficient is the 'rate' at which the wire is affected by changes in temperature.
> 
> So basically, we start at X with a resistance of Y
> 
> ...


And all this has to be inputted by the user? Does the device not do it itself like the Evic VT?


----------



## Andre (4/8/15)

daniel craig said:


> And all this has to be inputted by the user? Does the device not do it itself like the Evic VT?


Seems to me it does do it for Nickel, but not for Titanium yet. It is a neat feature in the sense that you could presumably use some other suitable coil materials in there and set it up for TC or even different grades of Titanium.


----------



## daniel craig (4/8/15)

That means you could set up kanthal for TC


----------



## VapingSquid (4/8/15)

daniel craig said:


> And all this has to be inputted by the user? Does the device not do it itself like the Evic VT?



The device does all of this, but what it seems we can do with this specific mod (xcube 2), is change the coefficient - the variable at which we measure the changes. I have no idea why we would want to though - maybe someone more knowledgable can shed some light here?


----------



## BumbleBee (4/8/15)

daniel craig said:


> That means you could set up kanthal for TC


Nope, the temp control on Kanthal was the smoke and mirrors trickery that the M80 claimed to do.


----------



## daniel craig (4/8/15)

So this mod is just Ni and Ti for TC.... still not understanding the "change coefficient part"... Do I have to this myself? Example, I put a Ti coil in it, do I have to set up everything for me to use it in TC mode? And for Ni does the same apply?


----------



## Andre (4/8/15)

daniel craig said:


> That means you could set up kanthal for TC


No, as far as I can make out the way Kanthal heats up cannot be codified in software, if that makes sense.


----------



## VapingSquid (4/8/15)

Andre said:


> No, as far as I can make out the way Kanthal heats up cannot be codified in software, if that makes sense.



Exactly - Kanthal is designed to not change its resistance properties by an easily measurable amount, which is what they use to work out "temperature".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (4/8/15)

So basically this device is going to be very complicated in TC mode. I taught it'll be like my evic vt where I just put on a Ni or Ti coil and everything works out fine. 
Correct me if I'm wrong, with this device if I put in a Ni or a Ti coil I have to input coefficient amd set up the device for TC


----------

